# What's wrong with Tilly??



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We went out on a nice long walk this morning with Tilly and baby in baby born carrier, Tilly was fine in the car on the way home but has been acting really weird since we got back home.

She came running in and was scratching her face all over the carpet (fairly normal) and trying to dig up the sofas (she occasionally does this too), but she normally stops after a couple of minutes, this time it carried on for a good 15 mins. She goes and flops down dramatically on the floor somewhere, then after 2 mins, jumps up again, runs around, scratches face, flops down again.

She's also really nibbling/licking two of her paws, which feel hot to the touch. 

I have bathed the two nibbly paws in salt water and tried to look if there's anything there, but there isn't  she's been really unsettled and acting like this for about 2 hours now.... Any suggestions??


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder if she has been stung by something. Or bitten by a grass snake? Did you walk in long grass? If its the latter don't worry, grass snakes are fairly harmless, vet gave Seymour an anti inflammatory and he was just fine after. Hope she gets better soon x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like she has maybe stood in nettles or something which has irritated her - dogs can have piriton (only the old style piriton - not any of the others) so if you have any of those you could try giving her one.

Hope she settles soon.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, I should have given details of where we walked.

We went to bosworth park - mainly short grass, a path through woodland and a bit of mud! There could have been nettles, I did notice there were a lot of thistles around today.

I'll go and have a look in the medicine cupboard 2ndhand.... X


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, it sounds like nettles or something like this. 
A small dose of antihistaminic will not harm her. Also, not great for the poo, but milk is a good anti-histaminic. 

She will get better shortly, don't panic.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely sounds like nettle stings to me - the weather has been so mild there are plenty of little nettles growing up - and their stings are much, much worse than the old big ones. I'm sure there was a thread that suggested bathing with dilute cider vinegar...
Hope Tilly is feeling better now. When it happened to Dot I held her on my knee and eventually she fell asleep- when she woke up the effect had obviously worn off and she was fine. I understand that your knee may have someone else on it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola was like this with nettles, poor thing was darting all around! It was terrible  She was groaning and crying too.

Does sound like nettles!

Apple cider vinegar worked almost instantly. Hopefully you have some of that, if you don't make a mixture of normal vinegar and bicarbonate of soda, soak a cloth in it and dab her paws. 

Hope Tilly is better soon.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is the stingy nettle thread...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=52985&highlight=Sore+paws


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! OH followed marzi's advice and administered lots of cuddles, she seems much more settled now after a few hours sleep.

Ruth, it sounds just like poor Lola, she was groaning while she was doing the digging and face scratching. I will definitely remember the cider vinegar for next time!

Thank goodness for ILMC! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Tilly, glad she is better now, I think when they are in pain they do the can't settle thing, Dudley had this last year it was horrible, he would pace around flop down but instantly get up and pace around again, went on for ages. we eventually found he had a deep graze/scratch on his belly.


----------

